# по одному по-чужому



## az09

Could you please clarify for me the meanings of _правда по одному по-чужому._ Thank you so much.

_Потому я и человек, что вру. Ни до одной правды не добирались, не соврав наперед раз четырнадцать, а может, и сто четырнадцать, а это почетно в своем роде; ну, а мы и соврать-то своим умом не умеем! Ты мне ври, да ври по-своему, и я тебя тогда поцелую. Соврать по-своему — ведь это почти лучше, чем *правда по одному по-чужому*; в первом случае ты человек, а во втором ты только что птица! Правда не уйдет, а жизнь-то заколотить можно; примеры были. Ну, что мы теперь?

Dostoevski_


----------



## Awwal12

Should be something like "...than (telling) the truth in someone else's way only...". I must note that it  practically explores the limits of Russian syntax.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Один = только:_ _Нельзя судить о человеке по *одному* цвету кожи. *Одного* этого не достаточно.
Чужой_ - антоним к _свой_ => _по-чужому_ - антоним к _по-своему,_ хотя обычно так не говорят (этим тут подчёркивается эмоциональность говорящего).


----------



## Vovan

az09 said:


> *правда по одному по-чужому*


Grammatically, the second "по-" is redundant: *по одному чужому *(=in someone else's way only, =только по-чужому).

That repetition of a preposition was once typical of rural speech and is mainly retained in folk songs:
_У моей у Любы русая коса. _(Песня "Пчёлочка златая".)​


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Vovan,* не соглашусь. Вы же не скажете: _по одному сво́ему._ В вашем примере повторяется предлог, а тут частица.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы же не скажете: _по одному сво́ему._


Мы и "правда по-своему" не скажем.  Не думаю, что имеет смысл сравнивать наречие "по-своему" и несуществующее "по-чужому" в исходном предложении.

Если исходить из того, что "чужое" - существительное, то "по чужому" аналогично словосочетаниям типа "по Толстому" и т.п.: 
_ правда по одному по Толстому -->  правда по одному Толстому_​​Но это лишь попытка *объяснить структуру*, но не легитимизировать то или иное употребление. Очевидно, что мы не говорим ни "по одному по-чужому", ни "по одному чужому".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Не думаю, что имеет смысл сравнивать наречие "по-своему" и несуществующее "по-чужому" в исходном предложении.


Из контекста ясно следует, что здесь это антоним к _по-своему, _поэтому смысл как раз прямой. И почему вы называете это наречие "несуществующим" - потому что его в словарях нет? Ну, так мало ли чего там нет. Смысл носителю языка понятен, значит, существует.



Vovan said:


> Если исходить из того, что "чужое" - существительное


Ну, а зачем же из этого исходить?


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Ну, а зачем же из этого исходить?


Потому что, если исходить из вашей логики (где "по-чужому" необходимо сравнивать с "по-своему"), мы (якобы) можем строить фразы типа "по одному по-моему", "по одному по-своему" и т.д.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Мы не якобы, а именно что можем. Ну да, они будут разговорные, и что с того? А вот фразы типа _по одному моему_ или _по одному чужому _едва ли возможны. По чему чужому-то - где определяемое слово?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Вернее, _по одному чужому_ возможно к употреблению - в значении _по чужому добру, _в предложении типа _Он по своему́-то не ходит - только по чужому топает_ (о человеке, который варварски расхаживает по чужой одежде, разбросанной на полу). Но смысл-то здесь иной совсем.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Мы не якобы, а именно что можем.


Мне понятно просторечное "по одному по моему́" (=по одному моему́), но не "по одному по-мо́ему". 
Можете привести пример с последним?


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Я не хочу, чтобы мы постоянно всё делали по одному по-твоему._
Где ударение тут ставить, не суть важно. Это всё равно будет наречие.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> _всё делали по одному по-твоему._
> Где ударение тут ставить, не суть важно. Это всё равно будет наречие.


Но что такое "по одному"? 
Словари знают это выражение лишь в одном значении - "один за другим" [1][2].


----------



## GCRaistlin

> *о·ди́н*
> 
> 4. _в знач. прил._: никто другой или никакой другой; единственный [≈ 4] ◆ *Один* он сумел справиться с этой задачей.    ◆ Стишки для вас *одна* забава.  _А. С. Пушкин, «Разговор книгопродавца с поэтом», 1824 г. [НКРЯ]_


----------



## GCRaistlin

_По_ здесь, безусловно, дублирует частицу. Но выкинуть его, как в вашем примере с косой, именно потому и нельзя, что - частицу, не предлог.


----------



## nizzebro

Я рискну добавить, что Достоевский был хоть и талантливым писателем и вообще яркой фигурой, но не святым и, _возможно_, не воплощением безупречности изложения - даже со скидкой на отличия в языке того времени.


----------

